
Wearing a bike helmet may make you more likely to get into accidents - jshc
https://qz.com/605128/wearing-a-bike-helmet-may-make-you-more-likely-to-take-risks-and-get-into-accidents/
======
ebg13
Miss me with that anti-helmet study that doesn't address head injuries or
deaths. People don't wear helmets to have fewer accidents. People wear helmets
to protect their head when an accident occurs.

It doesn't matter if you lose more fingers if you lose fewer brains.

Also (2016)

------
1123581321
I find the benefits of not wearing a helmet to be:

* Deciding to cycle for short or leisure trips is lower friction (I always wear street clothes, too.)

* I can hear better.

* I find myself more careful about intersections.

* Motorists seem to give me more room.

* I have one fewer item that can be stolen.

——

On the other hand, I find the helmet benefits to be:

* My head is better protected in a crash.

* I feel more confident choosing cycling for strenuous commuting.

* People aren’t as worried about me. :)

~~~
ebg13
> I can hear better.

??? Road bicycle helmets leave the ears completely uncovered.

~~~
1123581321
Try the same route both ways. The helmet creates noise that makes it harder to
hear.

------
throwAwayCity
Most cyclists get serious head injuries when they get dinged by cars, of which
helmets pretty much offer no protection from, so it is reasonable to not wear
a helmet IMO when cycling (except for in rainy/icy conditions where single
bicycle accidents are likely).

~~~
ebg13
> _Most cyclists get serious head injuries when they get dinged by cars, of
> which helmets pretty much offer no protection from, so it is reasonable to
> not wear a helmet_

I don't understand. Did you just say that helmets offer no protection from
head injuries?

------
your-nanny
I should point out that main risks to cyclists are having to share the road
with motorized vehicles, and cyclists going faster than is reasonably safe
without protective gear.

I feel like the emphasis on head gear is just a way to avoid the real issues.

------
smonff
Strange that the study take place in a lab: you definitively not behave the
same in a lab or on the road.

------
your-nanny
tldr, So they strapped different head gear on people doing the balloon
analogue risk task (BART) and found the helmeted folks inflated the balloon
more.

I'm inclined to think cyclists in a whole bunch of gear do take more risks,
but this experiment doesn't really do much to prove that. Headgear offers no
functional protection in the BART, so the effect must derive entirely from
some more general, irrational, feeling of security.

------
dumpsterdiver
A few years ago I might have said "this is Hacker News, not Google News -
we're not all idiots here", but I had a different username then. Have fun
crashing without a helmet. Better really... for humanity I mean.

